# Mines rd, Hamilton.. Best way back to pleasanton?



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Riding livermore, up mines road, climb back side of Hamilton in the morning, but considering other options besides returning the way I came like we did last time?

Best rout back to Livermore if I drop down the front side of Hamilton?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

desmo13 said:


> Riding livermore, up mines road, climb back side of Hamilton in the morning, but considering other options besides returning the way I came like we did last time?
> 
> Best rout back to Livermore if I drop down the front side of Hamilton?


If you still have the legs, cut across Alum Rock State Park (Alum Rock Ave, Penitencia Creek) to Piedmont, turn right on Sierra Road and do another hard climb. From the top of Sierra, descend down Felter Road, and then right onto Calaveras Road and climb up the wall. Follow Calaveras Road past the reservoir and eventually to 680, then cross to the other side and take Foothill Road back to Pleasanton. From there you can cut through to Livermore, eg. on Bernal then on Vineyard. 

If this is too much climbing, then skip Sierra and instead climb up Calaveras Road directly from Milpitas. If this is not enough climbing, you can do and out-and-back on Welch Creek on the way, but that would be truly epic!


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks!, I have ridden calaveras, but unsure on how to connect Hamilton to Calaveras


----------



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

desmo13 said:


> Thanks!, I have ridden calaveras, but unsure on how to connect Hamilton to Calaveras


Hamilton Livermoore loop is a classic, around 105 miles and 8K of vert, I think it's better doing in counter clockwise though. Actually went to do it today, but the wild flowers where so spectacular once I got to the junction store, I just turned around and went back for more vert in only 75 miles.

Highly recommend this ride soon, Mount Hamilton Challenge is next weekend if you want a $15 dollar supported ride. But it's super easy to do unsupported also.
http://www.hillsidegraphics.com/hamilton-challenge/


----------

